# Badlands Bass Bandits Club Website Launch!!



## bassmaster (Jan 28, 2004)

check it out guys and get involved!!

http://www.badlandsbassbandits.com


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Looks great!


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

Your da man Curt! Nice website. That BBB Logo design is spictacular!
You must have had a great artist work on that :lol: 
Looking forward to the next tourny

James


----------

